# 3.7 gallon AIO Nano Planted Tank



## The Dude1 (Jun 17, 2016)

I like it. Having a planted tank is just a series of rescapes, but minor and major. As plants grow and you learn what plants work in what area it will continue to evolve. 
If I were to make one suggestion... get into C02. Whether DIY C02 with yeast/sugar or citric acid it will make the tank much more enjoyable. C02 will ALWAYS lead to better growth and a more successful tank.


----------



## keifercooley (Mar 21, 2018)

I’m not opposed to CO2, just wanted this tank to be a simple, economic reentrance to the hobby. Would you be concerned about pH swings with CO2 on a tank this small? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vigilanterepoman (Mar 16, 2018)

keifercooley said:


> Would you be concerned about pH swings with CO2 on a tank this small?


If you are pumping massive amounts of Co2 (3+bps), then yes. But as long as you had a Co2 system where it could be set on a fairly low rate (<2 bps) then you would be fine and your plants would thank you.


----------



## swiftjustice1066 (Jan 15, 2015)

How is the tank handling the bioload?


----------



## swiftjustice1066 (Jan 15, 2015)

Tank looks great


----------



## keifercooley (Mar 21, 2018)

swiftjustice1066 said:


> How is the tank handling the bioload?


So far water quality is holding steady. I did overshoot with the crushed coral, so my pH is a little higher than I'd like, but i'll slowly bring it back down with water changes using some distilled water.

Tank parameters as of 3/22:

pH 7.2
gH 5°GH
dH 2°KH
NH3 0 ppm
NO2 0 ppm
NO3 <10 ppm

I want my pH to be in the 6.5-7 range, but my tap water is extremely soft and had a pH of 6, so I needed to add some mineral content to the water for buffering capabilities. I've never worried much about water hardness before since I always used RO/DI water with my reef tank and the salt mix takes care of the rest. So this is a new challenge for me.

Bump:


swiftjustice1066 said:


> Tank looks great


Thanks!

Bump: So I've made a few changes since posting last. First of all, I traded in the guppy and three of the larger amano shrimp at my LFS. I came home with 5 beautiful red cherry shrimp. I also moved the banana plant to a small tank in the windowsill. It was getting too large for my tank and was dwarfing the bonsai tree that I'm trying to create with the java moss.

Updated Livestock List:

4 Neon Tetras (_Paracheirodon innesi_)
2 Amano Shrimp (_Caridina multidentata_)
5 “Sakura Grade” Red Cherry Shrimp (_Neocaridina davidi_)
2 Nerite Snails (Zebra and Tiger _Neritina natalensis, N. semiconica_)

Plants:

Java moss (_Vesicularia dubyana_)
Micro sword (_Lilaeopsis brasiliensis_)
Sword Plant (_Echinodorus sp._)
Moss Ball (_Chladophora aegagropila_)
2 _Anubias nana_ “petite”
Dwarf Sagittaria (_Sagittaria subulata_)
_Staurogyne rubescens_


----------



## keifercooley (Mar 21, 2018)

vigilanterepoman said:


> If you are pumping massive amounts of Co2 (3+bps), then yes. But as long as you had a Co2 system where it could be set on a fairly low rate (<2 bps) then you would be fine and your plants would thank you.


My question for this, and forgive my ignorance, would 1 bps in my tank, be a disproportionally large dose compared to the same 1 bps in a larger tank? Does this all depend on size of CO2 system?


----------



## keifercooley (Mar 21, 2018)

Updated FTS








New Cherry Shrimp. They are so beautiful, my LFS has some great breeding stock. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Dude1 (Jun 17, 2016)

keifercooley said:


> My question for this, and forgive my ignorance, would 1 bps in my tank, be a disproportionally large dose compared to the same 1 bps in a larger tank? Does this all depend on size of CO2 system?


I don't have pressurized C02 on a tank this small, but 1 bps may be too much. You would probably be more than fine with one of the nice little DIY C02 kits from Amazon. Just provide the two 2 liter bottles and the yeast / sugar solution and they have a small valve to regulate the small amount of C02 produced. Kit is about $15. You'll need a small ceramic disk to disburse it. I bought the Fluval one for about $4.


----------



## El Funko (Aug 31, 2010)

Looks nice. I’m thinking about the same tank for my office. Did you try the stock light, and decide later that you needed to upgrade?


----------

